# safest browser



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This kinda surprised me. Specially how poor firefox and Opera did. This is from a blog from Emsisoft. which is what I use and could not be more happier with.

The results of NSSLabs’ test are astonishing as there is a gap of almost 98% between the safest and the most insecure candidate. *While Internet Explorer 10 blocked an impressive 99.96% of malware samples*, Opera only scored a poor 1.87%. The second safest browser was Google Chrome with 83.16%. The only two programs that scored closely together were Apple Safari 5 and Mozilla Firefox 19 with 10.15% and 9.92% respectively.

Link to blog


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting. Does the author work for MS? lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Firefox has been sucking lately. I use opera mini for my phone, it too is sucking bit it is still the best mobile browser.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

I use Chrome, as ie might be a safe browser it definitely is not user friendly when it comes to 'browsing'.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Midas said:


> I use Chrome, as ie might be a safe browser it definitely is not user friendly when it comes to 'browsing'.


Chrome is my browser of choice too, IE is for the dogs regardless of its safety rating.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Chrome is my browser of choice too, IE is for the dogs regardless of its safety rating.


Chrome here also. Used to hate IE, but have to admit IE10 is not bad.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

IE is wretched, and with all the toolbars that are added automatically, I am surprised it received high security ratings.

I use Opera, and have not had issues - - knock on wood.

It's ease of tab browsing and password remembering makes it a very useful tool for me.

I do rely on my anti-virus software to protect me. 

opera for mobile is terrible, IMO. Use Dolphin or Chrome for the devices. 

I wish they had Dolphin for PC's

Is security as much an issue for mobiles as it is for PC's ?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I run Firefox, but have recently added NoScript. That changes everything. Very secure now.


----------

